
Pterodactyl – An Open-Source Game Server Management Panel - daneeveritt
http://github.com/Pterodactyl/Panel
======
damm
The bad part is I would have deployed this years ago when I wasn't so PHP
fobic. I'd hesitate to deploy this today as I am not up to date on PHP
security and pretty much that'd be my first thing to review is the code.

Tests are beyond basic it looks like the templates to just verify it boots...

No i'm not some Go god; or Rust nuthouse... just bad experience with php and
security

~~~
daneeveritt
The tests are happening in another branch, but you're right, they do not exist
on the main develop branch yet. I've seen people run this in containers as
well, and theres no reason it wouldn't. But if you don't like PHP, then
unfortunately theres nothing I can really do about that. :)

~~~
stephenr
> But if you don't like PHP, then unfortunately theres nothing I can really do
> about that. :)

This is the correct point of view for a project maintainer. Well said.

~~~
damm
That's like saying the customer is never right. Having said that hardened and
PHP isn't something that comes hand in hand.

Containers or not; I hope they stay on top of security issues or that hardened
statement is going to be very underrated.

~~~
stephenr
No, it's not.

Changing a core basis of a project/product because of one person's bad past
experience is insane.

Would you stop using wooden doors because you got a splinter, or because a
forest fire burnt down your house?

Would you stop using glass windows because you got sand in your pants at the
beach?

Would you stop drinking water because you saw some guy drowned once?

------
eddyg
Screenshots here:
[https://pterodactyl.io/#gallery](https://pterodactyl.io/#gallery)

(one of the first things I always look for, so figure there may be others who
do the same)

~~~
daneeveritt
We also have a bunch in our documentation:
[https://docs.pterodactyl.io/docs/administrative-
tour](https://docs.pterodactyl.io/docs/administrative-tour)

~~~
bussierem
Oh lord, my friend, please don't force non-mobile users to click-drag those
pictures. Put some arrows on that gallery for the love of UX! :)

~~~
daneeveritt
That would be readme.io doing that, unfortunately I can't control that :(

~~~
TeMPOraL
There's no such thing as "can't control that" in computing - it's always the
matter of how much effort you want to put in hacking around the problem ;).

------
maccard
The server requirements [0] state that Linux is the only OS supported. Is it
possible to launch an instance of a windows game?

[0] [https://docs.pterodactyl.io/docs/server-
requirements](https://docs.pterodactyl.io/docs/server-requirements)

~~~
schrej
As we are using docker that is not possible at the moment. We are working on a
new daemon which _may_ support running servers outside of containers and on
Windows servers at some point in the not so near future.

~~~
maccard
That's disappointing, but thanks for getting back to me.

------
wiradikusuma
"Pterodactyl Panel is the free, open-source, game agnostic, self-hosted
control panel for users, networks, and game service providers" \-- I'm sorry I
still don't understand what it does.

I play mostly single player games, but I'm familiar with LAN games: One guy
becomes "host" and the rest "join" him. This setup happens inside the game UI.
Where does a "Game Server Management" software fit?

~~~
zyx321
It's made for administrating dedicated servers, where the host does not
actively participate in the game. This has several major advantages.

* Performance: The server does not need to render the UI, and is often completely headless (hence the use of this software).

* Fairness: The host in your scenario has zero latency, giving them a competitive advantage over players with tens or hundreds of milliseconds of network delay.

* Availability: Some games provide a persistent world with the ability to drop in and out at any time (e.g. Minecraft). No single player is present for the entire session.

------
mysterydip
I've been working on a game that will use dedicated servers, and contemplating
the best way to manage them. This is timely and definitely worth consideration
as a solution. Thanks!

~~~
Nitrado
I'm working for Nitrado (Europe's largest gameserver provider), and we happen
to have lots of experience in building and scaling indie game server
infrastructures :)

------
rb666
Wow hadn't found this yet, time to spin up another LXC.

------
Operyl
Shouldn't this be a Show HN since it's his own project?

------
cdevs
Can't stop reading it as Pee teridactyl

